# Nuevo Progreso - docs and dentists



## jpowell1116

Can anyone furnish a recommendation on doctors and dentists providing services in Nuevo Progreso (just a walk over the bridge from La Feria/Mercedes/Progresso TX)?
thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO

Many years ago, when we were part of the 'Winter Texan' RV crowd in the Rio Grande Valley, we used the dental offices of Dr. Alor in Nuevo Progresso every winter. It is located on the west side of the street, quite close to the restaurant 'Ay Jalisco', a good place for late lunch, snacks, drinks and a 3PM Folkloric dance show. Our other favorite restaurants are 'El Rapto' and 'La Fogata' for dinner and 'René's' for a long liesurly breakfast with endless coffee.

I post these added details for those who may be crossing at Nuevo Progresso, headed south.


----------



## jpowell1116

*thanks for prompt reply*



RVGRINGO said:


> Many years ago, when we were part of the 'Winter Texan' RV crowd in the Rio Grande Valley, we used the dental offices of Dr. Alor in Nuevo Progresso every winter. It is located on the west side of the street, quite close to the restaurant 'Ay Jalisco', a good place for late lunch, snacks, drinks and a 3PM Folkloric dance show. Our other favorite restaurants are 'El Rapto' and 'La Fogata' for dinner and 'René's' for a long liesurly breakfast with endless coffee.
> 
> I post these added details for those who may be crossing at Nuevo Progresso, headed south.


Thank you for your prompt reply. It is appreciated. jpowell1116


----------



## NPDR

*The Best Zirconium Crowns Made in Nv. Progreso*



jpowell1116 said:


> Can anyone furnish a recommendation on doctors and dentists providing services in Nuevo Progreso (just a walk over the bridge from La Feria/Mercedes/Progresso TX)?
> thanks


In my opinion one of the best in Nuevo Progreso is the office of Dr. Pablo Verastegui. He has a great team of doctors and is one of the only clinics offering the most bio-compatible dental reconstructions made to day. Made in days, not weeks, or months, with a lab right here in Nuevo Progreso. This is the type of work the Hollywood Stars are receiving. And at a cost most of us can afford. He himself is root canal specialist, and has no need to call for an out side specialist. He is a wonderful rehabilitator of teeth. One or two teeth may be easy but doing a whole mouth takes skill. A skill he has a lot of. Included in his team of Doctors is an Implant specialist and an orthodontist, I am also very impressed with with the level of skill and patience they exhibit. I'm impressed with the work that I have seen. 1/2 block on the left. Ask for John he will help you with anything you may need. He and two assistants speak English and will make sure you are taken care of. "No worries"your in good hands.


----------

